# Fast growing Bamboo



## Basso (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello,
I need some advice on Bamboo. I would like to plant some as a screen between my house and a neighbor. It would be right along the edge of the woods and would get some direct and indirect light. What is the story on Bamboo...kinds, where to buy, things I need to know etc. Thanks

Basso


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 9, 2008)

They spread with leaders below the ground. I've heard they have none spreading varieties but have never seen them myself. Or plant in a plastic 55gal drum cut in half so the leader won't escape. Or enjoy growing all over the yard.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 9, 2008)

There are 2 basic types of bamboo. Clumping and running. I have heard that the clumping variety is the less invasive, and some people just use a shovel once a year to chop off the new stalks that come up. I have considered using some bamboo as a screen where my neighbor took down several mature tree. There's tons of info out there on bamboo. Here is just one site I found.

http://www.littleacrefarm.com/bamboo.htm


----------



## LightningLoader (Jan 11, 2008)

*growing more bamboo*

I think I have a clumping type bamboo. I read this whole thing on the net about how to make cuttings to grow and it completely failed. Although the soil was moist the cuttings died within like a week. Anyone know how to propagate bamboo?


----------



## computeruser (Jan 14, 2008)

Do a lot of research before planting! 

I did some reading on bamboo options to screen off the view of an industrial area adjacent to a cemetery property I tend. We never saw the neighbors before we cut down all our Ailanthus (which we still fight with...). I thought bamboo would be a fun way to screen off the neighbors, but it looks like it might give Ailanthus a run for its money in terms of taking over the property. So the area remains unscreened until some hardwood trees and shrubs/flowers can be planted this coming year.

There are options to control the spread, including rhizome barriers, but they generally require digging 3' down and installing the barrier all around the bamboo area. Even then you have to be mindful of escapees that make it over the barrier (which should project above the ground) and are then free to conquer the world.

Lovely stuff and it works great...if you plan properly!


----------



## kallaste (Jan 15, 2008)

How's it burn and how is it to split? Whats the btu rating?


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 16, 2008)

A good friend of mine is fighting it from his neighbor right now. When the neighbor was planting it he told him to make sure it had a 3ft deep border around it. The guy didn't do it. No my friend can't get it out of his yard. The first sprout came up 20 feet into his yard. The only way to get rid of it is to dig up the whole root system. It's cool looking stuff but man it takes over and fast.

Scott


----------



## computeruser (Jan 18, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> A good friend of mine is fighting it from his neighbor right now. When the neighbor was planting it he told him to make sure it had a 3ft deep border around it. The guy didn't do it. No my friend can't get it out of his yard. The first sprout came up 20 feet into his yard. The only way to get rid of it is to dig up the whole root system. It's cool looking stuff but man it takes over and fast.
> 
> Scott




I wonder - does Garlon work on bamboo?


----------

